# where can I buy Bean bag filler and hardboard



## stegzee (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if you ever came across just the filler ( styrene balls ) anywhere here in Dubai, i have been everywhere in deira but with no luck.
Also do you know where I can buy hardboard and wood beading from?


thank you.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Have you tried Ace hardware in Festival City. They have a wide selection of boards although I'm not sure about hardboard. Other than that you might try some of the smaller hardware shops in Al Satwa. Failing that perhaps look on the web for uae building directory which lists suppliers of building materials by suburb.


----------



## stegzee (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi thank you I found the styrene balls, beading,hardboard & even got my velcro all from ACE hardware.


----------



## susmitha banu (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi find some online shopping sites for the best buy! Infact, you will get free shipping and door delivery saving your time and energy.


----------



## amandaa (Jun 24, 2014)

Bought from beanbagsdubai.org... Simple and easy.. They delivered it to my door step in dubai.. no need to go anywhere..


----------

